# How much to charge for selling sublimated designs on paper?



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys. 
I have just been asked how much do I charge for sublimated designs on paper. 
Basically customer will send me the artwork and I will print. 

Thanks.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

WingedBull said:


> Hi guys.
> I have just been asked how much do I charge for sublimated designs on paper.
> Basically customer will send me the artwork and I will print.
> 
> Thanks.


There are people here that do that. Prices range from 50 cents a sheet on upwards.

Only you really know your costs.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, I will be printing on 11 by 17 using the sublimation ink.

Is $2 per sheet a reasonable price?

- Thanks


----------



## cbrown4790 (Sep 18, 2012)

I can buy for 16 x 19 $1.00 a piece 8 x 10 for .50 found him on the forum . I charge customer 
$5 for 8x10 and
$10 10x10
$ $15 14x14 retail plus $5.00 to press and then the shirt. $3. for small logo on front
I used to do sublimation but now I send mine out it is easier for me than hhe headache of the printer going down EPSON or clogging when not using it.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

WingedBull said:


> Well, I will be printing on 11 by 17 using the sublimation ink.
> 
> Is $2 per sheet a reasonable price?


That's on the high end considering the competition but I imagine it all depends on your market. You can often charge more if the work is local and the printing is reasonably on-demand (same day, next day). You likely won't make money at this unless you have a large format printer and cheaper inks.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

cbrown4790 said:


> I can buy for 16 x 19 $1.00 a piece 8 x 10 for .50 found him on the forum . I charge customer
> $5 for 8x10 and
> $10 10x10
> $ $15 14x14 retail plus $5.00 to press and then the shirt. $3. for small logo on front
> I used to do sublimation but now I send mine out it is easier for me than hhe headache of the printer going down EPSON or clogging when not using it.


So for a 8x10 design you charge the customer $10 + the shirt price.

Do you mind telling me who that person is that does sublimation here on the forum please, or PM if you prefer.
Thanks.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Inks I use are super expensive.
$120 for each color. X 4, that is roughly around $500.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Username is skdave. He runs a shop in Missouri, so obviously there will be shipping involved unless you happen to be local.

At $500 for what I imagine is 100-110ml bottles, you might not even break even at $2 if it's full coverage on those 11x17.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

GordonM said:


> Username is skdave. He runs a shop in Missouri, so obviously there will be shipping involved unless you happen to be local.
> 
> At $500 for what I imagine is 100-110ml bottles, you might not even break even at $2 if it's full coverage on those 11x17.


No, it's for the 60ml for colors and 68ml for black.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

WingedBull said:


> No, it's for the 60ml for colors and 68ml for black.


Ouch! That ain't cheap!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

WingedBull said:


> No, it's for the 60ml for colors and 68ml for black.


Then I don't think you'll make money at $2. Considering the cost of the paper and ink, plus the wear and tear on your printer, you'll be losing money, or very close to it. 

I don't know what printer you have, but David Gross of Conde provides some math tips for calculating ink costs:

How much does it cost you to print with your Ricoh sublimation printer?

This is for a Ricoh, and letter size paper. Comes out to 70 cents a page in ink. Your paper size is double that, so $1.40. TexPrintXP in 11x17 size is about $30, plus shipping -- figure about 31 cents a sheet. You're at $1.71 for materials alone. Add wear-and-tear, test sheets, the occasional bad print, and extra ink required for jet cleaning and alignment tests, and you're pretty close to $2.

If it's a matter of same- or next-day turnover and low quantities, I imagine you could possibly charge upwards of $5 per print (maybe you could get more). Though I'd think that after just 25 or 50 prints your customer will realize they can buy their own printer.


----------



## cbrown4790 (Sep 18, 2012)

Heck you can buy a sheet on E-Bay for $6.00 15x15 with shipping


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

cbrown4790 said:


> Heck you can buy a sheet on E-Bay for $6.00 15x15 with shipping


 
We sell that for .50 plus $1. for mailing. As advertise on this Forum


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

GordonM said:


> Then I don't think you'll make money at $2. Considering the cost of the paper and ink, plus the wear and tear on your printer, you'll be losing money, or very close to it.
> 
> I don't know what printer you have, but David Gross of Conde provides some math tips for calculating ink costs:
> 
> ...


You are awesome 
I have the Ricoh GX7000 and followed your link. Followed the video instructions and I am at Y-46, M-46, C-50, K-57
Thank you.
Yes pretty close $2 cost.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

skdave said:


> We sell that for .50 plus $1. for mailing. As advertise on this Forum


Thanks I will take a look at your site.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Dave, BTW always wanted to ask: do you print that on tacky?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

No we don't use tacky on fabric. When we press we use a paper size that extends outside the press so the second the press opens the paper is snapped out, so tack is not needed.


----------



## Mailythao (Sep 26, 2021)

cbrown4790 said:


> I can buy for 16 x 19 $1.00 a piece 8 x 10 for .50 found him on the forum . I charge customer
> $5 for 8x10 and
> $10 10x10
> $ $15 14x14 retail plus $5.00 to press and then the shirt. $3. for small logo on front
> I used to do sublimation but now I send mine out it is easier for me than hhe headache of the printer going down EPSON or clogging when not using it.





cbrown4790 said:


> I can buy for 16 x 19 $1.00 a piece 8 x 10 for .50 found him on the forum . I charge customer
> $5 for 8x10 and
> $10 10x10
> $ $15 14x14 retail plus $5.00 to press and then the shirt. $3. for small logo on front
> I used to do sublimation but now I send mine out it is easier for me than hhe headache of the printer going down EPSON or clogging when not using it.


How do you ship the sublimation out without damaging the paper and ink? If a customer wants 5 sheet , so you package them with a sheet in between or just stack them together? Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mailythao said:


> How do you ship the sublimation out without damaging the paper and ink? If a customer wants 5 sheet , so you package them with a sheet in between or just stack them together? Thanks


It is ok to stack dry sublimated transfers without a cover sheet.


----------

